# 1 yr or older male wanted



## keg336 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am looking for a 1 year-6 year old male golden retriever. He must get along with other dogs because we have a female lab/golden mix. He also must not mind cats and must not be aggressive. We are experienced golden retriever owners and want a happy dog for a happy home. We want a healthy dog and LOVE large golden boys. Please respond with pictures or information if you know of any healthy dogs that need rescuing. We would love to get a dog by Christmas and live in Chicago, IL, so would prefer a dog within a 5 hours drive.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you tried the Golden Retriever rescue groups in your area? You can find a list of them here:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## keg336 (Dec 13, 2010)

We have looked into the rescue groups in the area, however we would love to get a dog by the holidays. We do not want to rush into anything, so if we do not find the perfect dog for our home by that time, we will not just get any dog, and we will spend time after the holidays working with the local adoption coordinators. However, if someone does have the perfect dog for us that needs a home right away, we would love to hear about him!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

bumping up for more replies.
Anyone know of a breeder looking to place an older male? 
How about the 2 boys from FL that were 11 months old? Any word on them?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

I would definitely check with the Golden Ret. Rescues -
As Good As Gold in Woodridge, IL and Dirk's Fund in St. Louis, MO
and Love a Golden, St. Louis, Mo.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I´ll mail you my 5 month old male puppy for free...he chewed another hole in our drywall today and tore down my curtains......just kidding I could never part with him no matter how naughty he can be.

I recommend checking the rescues as well..Hotel4dogs...now that you bring up the FL pups...I am wondering what happened with them too.

It is a smart thing that you came on this website. There are times when people are connected and adopt dogs from here, but not a whole lot. You can also chk your local shelters and put your name on a waiting list in case one comes in. I also know how people feel about craigfslist...but personally I would look there as well, and not limit myself to only rescues (though they should be your first choice)

Good luck, and welcome to the forum. Post some pics of your girl. We would love to see her!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

does anyone know what happened to the FL goldens?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are *several *nice looking young male Goldens listed on Petfinder.com with various Rescue Groups in the Chicago and surrounding areas.

*As Good As Gold GR Rescue* which is mentioned in an earlier post has a few nice young males too.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunfire Golden Retrievers - Litters

If you look at the first litter on this page, there is still one male available. Just turned one year old. The breeder recently passed away and her dogs were relocated to Connecticut.

Farther away than you were looking, but I can tell you it would be totally worth it. The mom of the litter is a littermate to my dog's mom, and the dad is a very nice all-around dog with a breed championship and upper lever obedience and field titles.


----------



## keg336 (Dec 13, 2010)

Great, thank you all for your replies. I have looked at petfinder and all of the rescue groups in the area and am working with several of the local shelters to find the right dog. I was referred to this site and posted on it because I was hoping someone specifically knew a great dog that needs a home. It seems everyone on this sight is very knowledgeable of Goldens and could perhaps suggest a dog that would meet my needs (friendly, laid back, 1-6 yr old male)! Thank you again for your help and I will look forward to more responses. Also, I will be checking on the dog from Sunfire Golden Retrievers because he sounds wonderful.


----------

